
Jeff Bezos doesn't like the idea of 'work-life balance' - wyclif
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/09/what-jeff-bezos-does-instead-of-work-life-balance.html
======
bsg75
Nitpicking over the definition of "balance" and "harmony". The general concept
remains the same.

I have found when senior management frowns at the start of any phrase
beginning with "work life..." what they are actually objecting to is the
concept that employees have priorities other than those of the company [1].

The really cynical version of this is that leaders like Bezos object to
employees who realize that their goals in life will be satisfied not in the
workplace but outside of it, and this will not make Bezos any more insanely
wealthy.

\---

[1] I experienced one manager who stated plainly "The CEO hates the phrase
work life balance" because it gets in the way of his lack of planning. This
same manager burned out within a year, and spend the next six months on the
couch no longer interested in the corporate or startup rat race.

